#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Did you perform dance for unknown language songs?

## Dhiya

What do you think about dance which is an unknown language cultural dance? I want to share my story with you. I like to dance for sinhala songs.But, I don't know sinhala language in my first year in University. My Sinhala Friends well practiced me to their cultural dance. But, The damn true is my performance was the worst among them. lol...What about your experience? Do you have any unforgettable experience about other culture dancing like me?

----------


## Bhavya

> What do you think about dance which is an unknown language cultural dance? I want to share my story with you. I like to dance for sinhala songs.But, I don't know sinhala language in my first year in University. My Sinhala Friends well practiced me to their cultural dance. But, The damn true is my performance was the worst among them. lol...What about your experience? Do you have any unforgettable experience about other culture dancing like me?


Art has no boundaries, if you have true passion then nothing will stop you .
thumbs up  :Thumbs:  for your efforts to learn something new

----------


## Dhiya

That's right, But, some native things makes our passion better than more. Will you give a best dance to your own language song or another language song?

----------


## Shamee

> What do you think about dance which is an unknown language cultural dance? I want to share my story with you. I like to dance for sinhala songs.But, I don't know sinhala language in my first year in University. My Sinhala Friends well practiced me to their cultural dance. But, The damn true is my performance was the worst among them. lol...What about your experience? Do you have any unforgettable experience about other culture dancing like me?


I must congratulate you for your confidence. I also danced for Fresher's Welcome function during my 1st year with my colleagues from different ethnicity. It was totally different and nice experience. According to my point of view if we really like something and if it doesn't affect others, then there is no point of thinking about what others think about us. Just being ourself will make us proud about ourself. Just dance more, be energetic and be happy :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

Your thoughts describe you as a possitive thinker. Yes absolutely, Those are nice experiences to us.

----------


## Arthi

i don' t know dancing but my opinion is there is no need of lyrics for dancing because it's all about beats and rhythm, when you listen a peppy song your legs and hands moving without your permission. Language is not a barrier when it's come to dance.

----------


## Assassin

> What do you think about dance which is an unknown language cultural dance? I want to share my story with you. I like to dance for sinhala songs.But, I don't know sinhala language in my first year in University. My Sinhala Friends well practiced me to their cultural dance. But, The damn true is my performance was the worst among them. lol...What about your experience? Do you have any unforgettable experience about other culture dancing like me?


Haha, Really I had this kind of experience even the language that I know well. Simply I can say it's all about skill. I have seen some def people also dance for a songs like pro, how they know the language. When you catch up the rhythm everything is possible.

----------


## Dhiya

You are right in your thought. This is for the people whose passion is not dancing like me :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dhiya

Yep! There is a boy in Vijay television's dance show. He is a def. But, He rocked. But, For we people????

----------


## Assassin

> You are right in your thought. This is for the people whose passion is not dancing like me


I'm not a great dancer too. I have a similar experience like this. If you don't care about the audience, then rest is HISTORY !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Moana

*Haha yes I did in my 11th grade for a hindi song we had to perform in a group with a red traditional outfit with all traditional jewels on, even now I couldn't stop laughing when I think about it. OMG!! I didn't know even the lyrics. JEEZ!!*

----------


## Moana

> Art has no boundaries, if you have true passion then nothing will stop you .
> thumbs up  for your efforts to learn something new


WELL SAID DEAR! Looks like you are truly a great motivtor

----------


## Moana

> I'm not a great dancer too. I have a similar experience like this. If you don't care about the audience, then rest is HISTORY !!!


Then why don't you share us one of your story?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moana

> i don' t know dancing but my opinion is there is no need of lyrics for dancing because it's all about beats and rhythm, when you listen a peppy song your legs and hands moving without your permission. Language is not a barrier when it's come to dance.


 yes you are right!, its all about music. :love: .

----------


## Moana

> That's right, But, some native things makes our passion better than more. Will you give a best dance to your own language song or another language song?


It's not about our native language i guess, its all about the music that makes us to perform.. :Smile:

----------


## Moana

[QUOTE=Thenuka;636]Yep! There is a boy in Vijay television's dance show. He is a def. But, He rocked. But, For we people??

Would love to see the video. Can you please share me the link here?

----------


## Bhavya

> That's right, But, some native things makes our passion better than more. Will you give a best dance to your own language song or another language song?


Of course i can perform best in my own language Because i feel more connection to it than other languages. But if you Understand the soul meaning of other languages songs then you can perform better in that songs as well

----------


## Ritika

All we need to move our body for the music! :Smile:  Lyrics doesn't matter. Once i did dance for a Hindi Song at school annual program.

----------


## Dhiya

You can watch his video in this link. *Rahul King of Dance* The small child between the both is that dancer.

----------

